# Looking for display ideas



## Old Diggens (Nov 30, 2005)

Greetings collectors,

 I'm looking for ideas on ways to display and light 60 to 80 of my favorite bottles. I have several cathedrals, bitters and ink bottles displayed in a bay window now but I would like to set up a wall display. Do you have any ideas where I can view bottle display photos, or, would any of you care to share photos of your own displays. Any ideas you care to send my way would be appreciated.

 Thanks and best regards


----------



## atticmint (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is the best deal I could find around here for the money. I bought it at IKEA. Its 6 ft tall and cost $119 Canadian. Not a lot of room but sure looks nice all lit up. I hope to buy another soon and put one on each side of the fireplace.
   Kev


----------



## atticmint (Dec 1, 2005)

Has glass sides too  []


----------



## Old Diggens (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello Kev,

 Thanks for sending the photos. That does look nice and one on each side of your fireplace is a good idea. I like the visibility from all sides. I have a double door cabinet in my computer room that is similar to yours but it dosen't have glass on the sides. I haven't been to REI for a while so that might be a good place to start. In my family room I have a wall that's about 6' x 7' and I'm trying to decide on shelves or a another cabinet. I'll get going on one or the other right after the Holidays.

 Thanks again Kev


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 8, 2005)

Instead of buying a display case I just made my own. I have one that hangs on the wall for local druggist bottles and another for my better squats and bitters. The bigger one also has windows on the sides and a sliding glass door on the front. Both were pretty easy to make and are made out of oak.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 8, 2005)

...


----------



## Old Diggens (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Tom,

 Nice work, your bottle cases look great. Unfortunately I'm not set up for working with wood anymore. The only wood work I do now is with a chainsaw. ;-) It's been 30 years since I made things like gun racks and the like. I like the fact that your cases are sealed, it eliminates most of the dust problems. 
 I keep going back and looking at your bottle cases, you might have motivated me into possibly building my own. I really need a sealed case to protect my bottles from dust and the possibility of getting bumped.
 I like having them in a window but I don't have enough windows in my family room to display all the ones I like. I thought about making glass shelves above the bottles in the picture below but I think it would be a little risky.
 Well thanks for the suggestion Tom, I will give it a lot of thought.
 Best regards and Happy Holidays.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 8, 2005)

You folks need to knock it off, my wife is givin me hell about buildin her some like yours.LOL[sm=lol.gif] Great lookin shelves Tom, I guess I gotta get on it now that I have a new shop.[8|]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey O.D....

 I use a faux-Barrister bookcase that could probably be outfitted with florescent full-spectrum lights... It makes for a nice display even without lights... And it's Wally Mart cheap!!


 Ron


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Old Diggens and all you other Collectors!

 First time I've joined a chat room. Dozens of bottle books and lots of online investigating, I still have some questions on a few bottles I can't identify but thought I'd introduce myself here first with how I'm displaying some of my collection. I know it's an older post but thought I'd share my on-a-shoe-string solution. These cubbies are just cheap foam core (I should have used more support nails, sagging a bit). I worked them out on graph paper first then ripped them on my little table saw to fit the different size bottles. It's the old cut a slot in each then slide them together idea. I hope to replicate them with wood and plexiglass that I'll also backlight and hinge a front plexy window on. 
 Any other ink fans here? 

 Cheers!
 pixmc


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Karen...

 Welcome to our little family on the forum!!! Nice to have you on board...

 That's a nice ink collection you have going and yes, there are a lot of ink enthusiasts here and they can probably answer a lot of your questions about some of the inks.  If they don't know the info, they can sure point you in the right direction to look...[]

 Now, one of the things you have to do, is go to the "collector's chat" category and post a photo of yourself on the thread, "Who is this guy" and that way we can put a face with the name...[] Well, maybe you shouldn't read that thread, cause then you'll see  some of the people that hang out here and you might change your mind...[&o]

 You're going to find great stories, super information, terrific photos, good leads and ideas for digging, new friends and a place to share your enthusiasm for the "glass"[]

 Anyway, welcome...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Karen, Welcome to the forum. Looks like a pretty good idea. Some nice lookin inks I see in the background.

 Visit often and post lots of pics. We loves pics.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 27, 2006)

Gee Warren...

 I beat you to the punch???  Welcomed a new member befor you?  Are you getting slow or just tired my friend?  What are you doing up past your bedtime anyway...[]

 Wayne


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you for the nice welcome! 
 Here you go!


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Capsoda!

 Here's a row for ya!

 pixmc


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Wayne, Just a little tired from a hard day of being REEETIRED. It sure is tough on me.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Great pic Karen, nice to meet ya. Don't ya need an ink bottle or two.[]


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 I'm trying to curb this obsession enough to unload all the non displayed inks and non inks before I collect more inks! I have some bottles I'm not even sure are inks and could use help identifying them before I put them up for sale. This one is about 3 1/5" tall. It looks like a tall skinny umbrella but it has a long loopy thread. Any ideas?

 Pixmc


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

Bottom view of "umbrella" with thread. Salt shaker?

 Pixmc


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

*Threaded Umbrella?*

A side view of mystery threaded umbrella.

 Pixmc


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

It does look like an ink but I would be more inclined to say it's a salt or pepper shaker.
 The continuous thread on it was the first common design for threaded bottles.


----------



## pixmc (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Warren,

 I start hunting for shaker info!

 I've got another one I'm puzzled by but I'll save it for tomorrow.
 Glad to be aboard!

 Night!

 Pixmc


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad to have you join us Karen and glad to help when ever I can.[]


----------



## caldigs (Apr 3, 2006)

how about a case with a white plastic sheet in back with a light behind it (backlit).........any ideas on making one ?


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 3, 2006)

heres my display of some of my high end bottles,its a sunk in "the wall" shelving,..


----------

